# Am i wrong to be upset and feel used by my employer? (complaining.. sorry for the rant)



## jgraeff (Nov 16, 2012)

A little background first- im a sous chef at a small high-end restaurant, the owners, head chef and employees are all great people and i really love working there for the most part. I have been there for 5 years and im the only one who does everything there from the line to the baking. 


So this is the start of the busy time of the year and i normally end up working a lot of day shifts which start at 4am for prep/ baking. There are only 3 deciated day people that do all the prep for sauces, baking, pastries, and things like pounding veal, all the frying stuff etc. Well its a rough time for then especially with everyone having to have 2 days off. So i normally fill the gap. 

Well this week he had me scheduled for my normal shifts at night which start at about 3-11. Every night this week he has asked me the night of to work in the morning as well and pull doubles, which of course i said yes, one i like working and two i need the money. Well after a very short week of sleep and long week of work the owner starts freaking out about my hours, cuts me yesterday during the day at 11 and then yells at me for not having completed everything that day, as well as me getting bitched out by the chef because my night shift wasnt covered.

Then today my chef tells me not to come in until 5, i get there nothing is done with 140 reservations and 2 hours behind. I come to find out that the day guy couldn't make it and that ray ( the owner) was working and decided to not do important things like fabricate and pound the veal scallopini, make veal glace, stock, or our braising liquid for our poached shrimp pasta dish. So on top of my normal prep and work throughout the night I'm having to do this stuff to order. 

Once i serve the last reservation at 9:15 he immediately comes back and tell me to i have to go.

Some of this sounds like bitching which i may be but the main problem i have is the coming in to help out and working back to back with no sleep to only be cut and not even getting overtime. I understand he has to keep payroll down but when and employee helps you out i would think it would be right to allow him overtime, i mean if i would have known they were gonna cut me at the end of the week i would have said no i cant work. 

am i overreacting to this or do i have a right to be upset?


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like BS to me. I'd be pissed.

-AJ


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 16, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> A little background first- im a sous chef at a small high-end restaurant, the owners, head chef and employees are all great people and i really love working there for the most part. I have been there for 5 years and im the only one who does everything there from the line to the baking.
> 
> 
> So this is the start of the busy time of the year and i normally end up working a lot of day shifts which start at 4am for prep/ baking. There are only 3 deciated day people that do all the prep for sauces, baking, pastries, and things like pounding veal, all the frying stuff etc. Well its a rough time for then especially with everyone having to have 2 days off. So i normally fill the gap.
> ...



You're not overreacting. It sounds like they are overreaching their grasp though, in terms of labor versus quality/output. If you want to continue working there, it might be in your interest to discuss a salaried position with them. You seem to have a good work ethic, and care about the food. As long as they won't abuse your good nature- it might be a good option. Otherwise, I say get the hell out of there. Find a place that will respect you and pay you for your efforts. Kitchens always call for long hours, just part of the biz, but a good employer will notice you putting the time in and quality of work you're producing, and won't waste your time punishing you for getting s*** done when no one else will.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 16, 2012)

What I can't understand is why everyone else _has_ to have 2 days off, execpt for you. Sounds like a typical combination a of Chef with poor management skills and a dilettante owner abusing the talent. Learn what you can from it, then demand to be compensated for your effort. Good luck.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a raw deal, dude. Wow.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 16, 2012)

welcome to being a sous chef, It sucks, it shouldn't happen, It does everywhere and if you put up with it, they will keep doing it. Salary isn't any better but, in theory you get paid a little bit more to cover the extra hours. not really.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd be looking for another place.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds to me like salary could make it worse. It seems like the ownership and the chef are at adds about what quality for what price. I bet you have a new Chef within a year. If you are ready for it to be you and you want to work for that owner stay. If not, RUN!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn that sucks!
Pretty much par for the course in the S industry.
Salary honestly doesn't make it any better and you get waaaaayyy more overworked and abused. Hang your head high no matter what the douches do or say. You can only do what you can do. I know that sounds lame, but it's the truth.
At the end of the day are you proud of the job YOU have done? 
I'm pulling for you. Hope it gets better. If not, a change of scenery is inevitable.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm surprised you are not salary. Then they could work you like that all the time and it won't cost them any extra!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 17, 2012)

Sucks, but seems to be a sign of the times across many different fields. Hope things work out how you like...but as they say, I'd be looking.


----------



## steeley (Nov 17, 2012)

make a copy of your time card just in case and 5 years is long enough at one spot 
try not to burn any bridges and have a plan in place before speaking about it.


----------



## barramonday (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like you've been there so long you are being taken for granted. Time to go fishing for that new position.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 17, 2012)

Tell them you want 2 days off all the time as well and see how others do filling in. Maybe they'll appreciate your efforts a bit more then


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 17, 2012)

Grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. I get a kick out of everyone who hasn't worked on a line. This is par for the course. I still remember working day (18-20 hours a day) from right after Thanksgiving until like the 2nd of January. Son knows what I mean, this is why everyone in the business is plain crazy...you were so far beyond burned out.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 19, 2012)

I have decided to wait until after thanksgiving to talk to them. I have a few interviews for day jobs or replacements so I need to see what's available first in case it doesn't go the way I hope.

Can't afford to be out of work at all. I do think my efforts are under appreciated and taken for granted. 

I'm going to ask for a raise as well as tell them if they need me to work days as well il need the overtime or I can't do it and il have to get a day job because otherwise its not benefitting me or if a decent salary is offered I may take it.

I appreciate all the replies and advice!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 21, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Sounds like BS to me. I'd be pissed.
> 
> -AJ



Im pissed just reading the guy rant about this place.

Unfortunately, sounds all too familiar. Im working at a restaurant which just opened 18 days ago, and even though I got hired for full time, Ive only worked 36 hours since we opened doors, my schedule has been changed 7 times to accommodate the need or non need for me, and lately Ive been only asked to come in for prime hours. I am super stoked to be working under the chefs Im working under because they are well known around this city, but I feel your pain man.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 21, 2012)

Your boss sounds like he's dealing with some stuff he can't handle.

Keep in mind, you are having a bad time because he is screwing this up, and therefore he needs someone's help.


----------

